# my li-ion battery is dead...



## booyah188 (May 24, 2006)

we were in physics class playing around with ampermeters and circuitry and lighting bulbs today, so for the heck of it i opened up my phone, took out the li-ion battery and hooked it up to a light bulb with some wires.

the + and the - were clearly marked on my phone battery, so i made sure not to put the wires in the wrong place. the bulb illuminated, but later i did it again but i think i put the wires in the wrong places or the wire ends touched or idk... but i think it shorted out or something.

before this, it was fully charged. now i put the li-ion back in the phone, it turned on for a sec, then died. i tried recharging but it hasnt shown any sign of life since.

basacilly, i need a new battery. but i just wanted to know if theres any hope for this one before i go and buy a new one. ALSO, could it have done any damage to the actual phone? if it has..... then... ****.

any replies to this stupidity will be appreciated..


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

It does sound like you killed your battery, and TBH they are dangerous things to be messing with, if you'd seen some of the damage they can do you'd be amazed, but assuming the battery is dead it's unlikely to of done anything to the phone as there would of been no current to do any damage, but if you can borrow an identical battery from a mate you could quickly check easily enough.

But one important thing I will say, be VERY aware of what you get if you go non genuine, I only deal with Nokia's personally and have seen some of the melted down phones that have come from using a cheap replacement battery's that went bad, so if your going for the cheap option do take care and get one from a reputable source with loads of feedback, otherwise it could cost you your phone and even time in hospital from burns if your that unlucky to get the most extreme reaction I'm warning you is possible, hope this helps a bit.


----------



## booyah188 (May 24, 2006)

ok then. ill go buy one.

thanks


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

Well it might be worth your while asking where you go if they can check your current battery\phone first, no point wasting money you don't need to.

Another suggestion is to try charging the phone again, I know you said you tried already, but for how long ? I'm just thinking if a battery is that flat it may take several hours to recharge it again, and trickle charges are the best most effective you can give them, how does your phone charge, is the battery in or out of the phone when you do it ? just make sure your by it and conscious while charging it, just incase it starts to fry or something during charging seeing as you shorted it out.

But if you do go for a new battery then I suggest you follow the advice I'll give here to charging, it will maximise battery life\efficiency.
I know these new battery's say they only need a few hours charge, but if you give it a first charge of around 16 hours, then fully flatten it and fully recharge it about 6 times before charging it when you like you should see a much longer life from it, once it's conditioned as explained here you can charge it as you like, just be sure to fully flatten it and fully charge it once a month to keep it in top condition, it is only the very first charge that needs 16 hours, after that you just charge it for the stated time the manual gives, you should really see the benefits long term if you do it this way, hope it helps.


----------



## booyah188 (May 24, 2006)

ok i got my new battery, put it in the phone, it turned on for a second and the screen illuminated and died again (just like before with the old battery). now its been charging all day and wont turn on again. ****? it wont TURN ON! NOOOOO

is my phone.... dead? cant be! (it did illuminate for a moment) its an expensive phone sony ericcson k750i aah. any replies appreciated...

oh and its actually a ly-polymer battery, not li-ion. if thats important


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

That does not sound good TBH, you may well have killed your phone, make sure you do NOT put the battery in and\or turn the phone on again, you may cause more damage beyond repair assuming it hasn't already, did you not get them to check it first as I suggested above ?

Also have you got the phone wet ? or stored it where it could of got damp ?
Condensation is a major cause for killing phones, you'd be surprised how easy it can happen.

Apart from that is the phone under warranty ? if it is see if they will sort it out under guarantee, if it is not, or they wont do it under warranty then tell me where in the world you are and I might be able to put you in touch with someone to repair it for you.


----------

